# A new PB and could of died at the river mouth



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

It started like most of my trips out on a saturday morning COLD and dark.
But then what do you expect at 5.30am, Anywho i kicked off and started to float out into the middle of the canal. I sprayed the slug-go with some sent and throw it out and started casting at all the jetties and pontoons. I thought i had forgot my phone, so a quick check and it was worse then that i had my phone but i forgot to put it in the plastic bag i normaly put it in. About an hour into drifting i was thinking of changing the Slug-go as i hadnt even had a little hit. Then out of know where POW the yak stopped dead and started to turn around, I looked over my shoulder to see one of my rod almost bent in two and the reel losing a shit load of line. The first thing that flashed through my mind was "another god damn stingray"
but after a good fight and putting her in the net three time and her jumping out i landed a VERY nice 62cm flattie. And man was she pissed at me. Her belly was massive with egg i think, So i took her lenth and two pics and off she swam. After that it just stopped not a one bit all the way down to the mouth of the river, and thats where the shit hit the fan.

I dropped my anchor in the blue circle (see pic) and the damn thing never gripped and I started drifting really fast into the waves and then the anchor most of got snagged on a rock and it pulled all of the rope into the water and the float not snagged on the line, it started pulling the yak down hard on one side, thought I was going to be flipped and by now I needed new undies. Not thinking I thought i need to cut the anchoe runner line so it doesnt flip me over, I forgot its tied to the back too :roll: 
or should I say I knew it was but was freaking out. I ended up snaged in the red circle, with wave hitting me hard and I was in the shit in a big way.
The rope on the back was way to far for me to cut it free, and as you can see from the pic i was surrounded by rocks with a very strong curent putting me to them. I held my own in the waves and the current for about 10 mins i think, felt like hours. before i flag down a dude on a jet ski i gave him my knife and he cut me free. Turning her around and getting out of there was easy, india felt really light after holding her in that current. i landed her on the closesd bank and got out. I was shacking like a leaf, i took out by phone to make sure it wasnt wet and it wasnt.
I had somthing to eat and drink and was going to head back up the river on the other side, to see if there was any fish there. I goes to get in the yak and i total missed and when fling in the river and broke my phone.

On the way back i got 3 more good flattie and had my ass kicked by somthing big on my light rod................So all in all i finished the day with a new flattie PB, No anchor or anchor system, and a broken phone.

But i was not alive and happy to be

Thanks Rik


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Geez Rik, what can I say :shock: I'm very glad you're still with us first of all! I guess it's a bit of a reminder to all of us that we're not invincible on the yaks. Also serves as a heads up for having a look where we're going to end up if the anchor doesn't want to hold ground. Not good about the phone too 

On the upside, seems like you did very nicely on the flatties  Congrats on the PB too!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic stuff Rik,
You got a few fish, the other stuff can be replaced, the flatties cant!
I love stories like that 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good work on the flatty.

you're the 2nd one Ive heard about having the same problem with their anchor. I think scottybeefs had a similar problem where his anchor caught in fast flowing current and caused the side of the yak to dip into the current, nearly capsizing him. a lucky escape, good to hear that the jetskier helped out.

who says all jetskiers are useless! :shock:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I felt helpless not being able to free my self.................so on my next rig im using snap shackle to tie the runner to the yak and on the pull rings im going to put blind cord and tie that to my crate. So all i have to do is pull one cord and the hole thing drops off into the water.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Great report Rik.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

exact same thing happened to me in the noosa river rik except the current was running so fast it dragged one side under and with me not expecting it i ended up out of the yak and in the drink!! Rod in half, line verywhere, my towell and other stuff floating away...yeahp a great first trip out that was!

PS good work on the flatties!


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks Mushi is nice to still be here.
But i really think if India wasnt the size she is i would of taken a swim within seconds and the current would of flipped her.
Im just glad i picked her over the Espri. No disrespect to Espri owners im just saying cos of her being a meter longer i think she save me.

Lucky for me scotty beefs all my gear is tied down ans nothing can fall out


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Close call there fulla. I use a cable tie breakaway system on my anchor so if it gets caught a big tug and it comes free. Try different cable ties on the dry before getting the right size. The cable tie breaks when given undue pressure - if it breaks while im fishing them its a good sign to move out of that much current. I also use a dive winder system that makes things clean and tidy. together with the anchor running system.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

JB its was a soft reef anchor 4mm. And its was jammed real good.
But thanks mate i think thats the one im going to use next time.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice flattie there Rikster


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Rik,

Nice flattie and a good tally. Bad luck with the phone. Valuable lesson with the anchor - we all should have a way to drop our anchor or cut it free.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I have my anchor system with the cord passed through the handle of a five litre oil pack (plastic). If I get troubles the whole thing goes overboard, with the plywood winder, and released through a spring gate shackle (for a better way of describing it). Well thats the theory anyhow. Whilst my anchor trolly ends, and the cleat are only held on with screws, and not bolted, I reckon they would let go of the yak in an emergency anyway.

Probably the bit that will get us all in the end, is the twisting, rod stowing, and leash clipping, that will serve to confuse, if we have not learned as a drill the *lets get rid of the bloody anchor now* for emergency, and the "lets follow the big fish routine" :lol:

I was considering using velcro, to secure the float to the yak, so that it will break away without too much encouragement, when the anchor is (temporarily) abandoned

Cheers all, Andybear :lol:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good fishing Rik and a lucky result. I believe the relatively simple "theory" of anchoring a kayak in fast current is in fact one of the most dangerous techniques that we employ. The power of water acting against a kayak caught sideon in the current is very strong and as most experienced yakkers will testify things can happen with lightening speed. A good anchoring technique begins with an extremely well thought out plan and a very well designed trolley system. Thanks Rik for highlighting your experience at the river mouth. This would be a top topic for open discussion in the safety forum. I`m sure lots of good heads would result in a system that benefits all kayakers to anchor with a higher margin of safety. Steve.


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am glad you mentioned this thread to me rik.

As a new comer to yaking with my first yak anticipated within a fortnight I picture in my mind all the things I want to put onto it like a sounder, what kind of fishing tackle etc - and of course an anchor! What I dont think about is situations like this and how to prepare for it. In part this is why I love exploring this forum. A great place to become fully informed on all things regarding yaks to ensure the right preperation for a perfect and safe outing everytime (hopefully). Even though it may mean learning from others mistakes. The Important thing is no injuries sustained and a PB Lizard.

And thanks for posting your experience despite maybe having to swallow some pride in doing so.

Cheers.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Phew Rick what a close call, happy to see you are still here. Great fish too.

I look forward to seeing how you go with future anchor set ups.


----------

